

SVT creates web site to get their iPhone app approved - henriklied
http://www.dearstevejobs.com/en

======
Entlin
A Swedish programmer creates an app to be used in Sweden on a Swedish network
by Swedish people. Everybody wants it, but they can't. One person far far away
has the power to suppress the app for no reason whatsoever, indefinitely. What
a great system...

~~~
martythemaniak
And yet you'll find no shortage of fanboys who'll go to great lengths about
how great the system actually is.

~~~
tjogin
Do you mean to say that there are plenty of fanboys who will go to great
lengths about how great the AppStore review process it, that is to say that it
is without flaws?

Because in all seriousness, I haven't seen any. Even hardcore fans of Apple
universally acknowledge that the AppStore approval process is broken.

------
orionlogic
It seems the latest trend in application approval; Direct or Indirect ( in
this case) letter to S. Jobs.

I wonder when he will fed up and change the whole process.

------
Nervetattoo
Great way to promote themselves. My first thought was "I gotta have that app"
(had I been an iphone user). The execution is good as well.

------
joubert
Steve may not be able to approve it (assuming he uses Safari).

When I go there, I get the following errors in the Safari console:

XHR finished loading:
"<http://www.dearstevejobs.com/service/ajax/AjaxAPI.php>. Unsafe JavaScript
attempt to access frame with URL <http://www.dearstevejobs.com/en> from frame
with URL
[http://www.facebook.com/extern/login_status.php?api_key=0124...](http://www.facebook.com/extern/login_status.php?api_key=0124c15de178f54f6b852dd791d910f1&extern=2&channel=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.dearstevejobs.com%2Fxd_receiver.htm&locale=en_US).
Domains, protocols and ports must match.
b.static.ak.fbcdn.net/rsrc.php/z3C61/hash/7a40oc19.js:22XHR finished loading:
"<http://www.facebook.com/ajax/wallkit_get.php>.

~~~
warfangle
Nah, he just won't be able to connect his facebook account.

------
alanthonyc
Poll on the site:

 _Do you want Steve Jobs to approve the app?

\- No - Sorry, the No button doesn't seem to be working._

haha

(Full disclosure: I clicked on "Absolutely")

~~~
telemachos
I didn't try the "No" button, but I was amused to see that you are allowed
(actually encouraged) to vote more than once.

Chicago style polls: vote early and often.

------
PStamatiou
Silly me for thinking this would be an article about Ford's Special Vehicle
Team (the high-perf division responsible for the Cobra et cetera)

~~~
shpxnvz
Not that silly, that was why I clicked through as well. I was quite curious to
see what sort of app they made.

------
henriklied
Hmm, the link suddenly started sending me to Facebook. Anyone else?

Didn't happen when I went directly to <http://dearstevejobs.com>

~~~
lutorm
works for me.

------
vaksel
not saying much for their app, when their site doesn't even seem to work
properly.

~~~
houseabsolute
Be specific! :)

